# My wife says I dress like an old man, help!



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

As I have gotten more and more into Trad clothing my wife says I am looking more and more like an old man due to the clothes. Here are the offending items.
OCBDs - with or without ties
V-neck sweater vests
Tweed coats
Cardigan sweaters
I'll admit Cardigans can be see as old man attire, but I don't wear them that often. I am in my mid 30s and she's in her late 20s for a little bit more background. Any thoughts on my situation would be a great help.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one. At the ripe age of 27 my wife thinks sweater vests and bowties, sometimes together, are the items that make me look most like an old man. She has even remarked "what are you going to wear when you actually get old?" Just wait until she sees the seersucker suit I've had my eye on! 

As for advice I don't have much, short of acquiring a pair of square toed KC's and a loud striped shirt. Well maybe I do have one piece, lose the cardigans, I don't find them particularly flattering on about anyone, even gramps.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes. Ignore her. :icon_smile_big:

If she holds sway you will be wearing square toed shoes and other trendoid affectations.

Seriously, there is an certain age difference between you and her. At mid-thirties you are moving into a more mature phase in life. Nothing wrong with dressing tradly if you do it well. Maybe on occasion include an item that is a _little_ more fashion forward for her.

Stay young but don't dress young.


----------



## JohnnyVegas (Nov 17, 2005)

My suggestion: lose the cardigans and buy more argyle socks. Distract her with the socks. If that does not work, buy some GTH items and start wearing them around her in public.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

Ear plugs?
F


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

ButchHusy said:


> As I have gotten more and more into Trad clothing my wife says I am looking more and more like an old man due to the clothes. Here are the offending items.
> OCBDs - with or without ties
> V-neck sweater vests
> Tweed coats
> ...


And women have, do, and always will, dig older men. :icon_smile_big: Am sporting a sweater vest and bow at this moment. She is prolly jealous of all the other women who give you looks. You may not notice, but she sure does. My wife hates it when I wear a bow and we are going out in mixed company, I get all the attention.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

My new black watch dinner jacket elicited the first utterance of "old man" from my girlfriend. She likes the ocbds, repps, weejuns, sweaters, etc. 

But people have always thoughtI was older than I am, and I've always used it to my advantage.

There are worse things to be than an "old man". 

I suggest the next time she mentions how old man you look, you thank her.

JB


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

My fiance tells me that I have an old soul because I dress "older" and appreciate the things that a 27 year old wouldn't. I just hate the demeanor of your average 27 year old male. When did that look become popular?


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Duck said:


> My fiance tells me that I have an old soul because I dress "older" and appreciate the things that a 27 year old wouldn't. I just hate the demeanor of your average 27 year old male. When did that look become popular?


Stripey untucked shirts, square toed shoes, jeans that have never been washed. Ugh!

Northern Neck, Duck? God's country down that way.

JB


----------



## SC_tigerfan (Dec 5, 2006)

Have you asked her what she would deem to be more appropriate items for a man your age to wear? Talk ove those things and if she proposes things that you don't like then just explain to her why you feel that way. Maybe you can come to a compromise on certain clothing items that you both agree about.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

I get this all the time, especially when I rock the cardigan. I'm 27, and I just refuse to dress like my peers. Cargo pants and hooded sweatshirts on the weekends, obnoxious striped shirts, old-looking jeans and square toed shoes as evening wear. Terrible.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

SC_tigerfan said:


> Have you asked her what she would deem to be more appropriate items for a man your age to wear? Talk ove those things and if she proposes things that you don't like then just explain to her why you feel that way. Maybe you can come to a compromise on certain clothing items that you both agree about.


Compromise with a skirt? This is a put on right?


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

I've been hearing the same thing from my wife for the past 20 years - I just tune it out. If it were up to her, all my clothes would come from Wal-Mart - where all the old men around here really do buy their clothes! Whenever she brings something home for me to wear, I just take it back and keep the money. And when she makes a suggestion relating to what I should wear, I just say No.

Give it time, younger Trads, you'll learn.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Joe Tradly said:


> Stripey untucked shirts, square toed shoes, jeans that have never been washed. Ugh!
> 
> Northern Neck, Duck? God's country down that way.
> 
> JB


Yup, it is God's country. I lived in Richmond for nine years and recently moved to a house on the Rappahannock. It is enjoyable but I still find time to head back to civilization.

I agree about the average style for someone my age. Distressed jeans, vertical striped shirts and Kenneth Cole shoes. It is ridiculous. Oh, and don't forget about the handful of hair gel.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*There's a double standard here*

Pardon the preamble: I am not about to suggest we men have it tough. Nor am trying to criticize anyone's significant other. I'm married, have been for nigh a decade, and I feel I can speak with just a bit of experience.

Here goes: Can you imagine what it would be like if started knocking your gal's outfits? Would you even think to do that? It's almost as bad as the do-I-look-fat conundrum. In fact, it's worse, because you're basically saying, "I don't value your feelings about your own sense of style."

So, I don't tell my wife how to dress and I expect her to leave me the hell alone about what I wear. I don't mean that literally or even harshly: I will often compliment an outfit she's wearing, and she often does same toward me. If she specifically asks me for an opinion, I'll give her one and explain why I like one combination better than another. I explain my preference without casting aspersions. She says, and I have to believe her, that she likes my taste, though it's clearly a bit (but not a whole lot) different than hers. Beyond that, we leave each other alone about the matter.

You wouldn't say your wife dresses like crap, at least not to her face. So she shouldn't bash back. The "old man" like is of course not harmful per se, but it grates after a while.

Oh, one other thing: I headed off this specific criticism years ago by announcing to my friends and family that when it came to my clothes generally my goal was to dress like a 70-year-old Wasp, so if you say I look like an old man I'm either going to take it as encouragement or ignore you.

Worked very well.


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Women are more into fashion than men. It's natural. This is how it is pretty much everywhere... We (trad forumites) are anti-fashion, though not like most American men (slobs). We are clothes connoisseurs... I don't think there's much you can do about it... I suppose you could, on the margins drop a few of the most 'old-mannish' items... probably cardigans... I have the same thing w/ my wife but don't make any concessions, don't even let her buy me clothes or shop w/ me. But she doesn't make a big deal out of it. (I do listen to her opinion on things after I've bought them... esp on color. I don't admit to being able to distinguish anything beyond the primary colors.)


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Now hold on there ButchHusey...that is no more than we all hear at some point in our lives. If I may paraphrase a statement attributed to the late Winston Churchill, I will share my own experience. When my wife made a similiar comment to me, not so long ago, my response was, "why yes dear I am becoming an old man and as I go to bed this evening and awake tomorrow morning, I will be an even older man. However, this must mean you are becoming an older woman!" When I woke up in the hospital three days later...(wink, wink)!


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

Butch,

Throw on a spread collar now and then to throw her a bone. Trad's fun, but so is the Fashion Forum side of things. No one there likes square-toed shoes and untucked shirts either.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

tsweetland said:


> when I rock the cardigan


I'm still cracking up, good work! This is a contradiction in terms if I have ever seen one. I think one can rock a hoodie, team jersey, maybe even a pinstripe suit but a cardigan simply can not be rocked. Despite your best efforts I am sure.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

Wifey really don't like it!
Rock the Cardigan, Rock the Cardigan!

Wifey called on her girlfriends
Said help me set him straight
Say he looks like an older man
right in his fa-ce!

Girlfriends took a look at him
And they began to say,
He looks cute so and well pressed
They tugged on his bow-tie
and they began to say:

She really don't like it,
Rock the Cardigan, Rock the Cardigan.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> Wifey really don't like it!
> Rock the Cardigan, Rock the Cardigan!
> 
> Wifey called on her girlfriends
> ...


For some reason, I was singing this in my head to the tune of "Rock the Casbah" by the Clash. What were you humming?


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*My wife says I dress like an old man*

Gentleman-
I have dress like that for fifty years and I am not an old man


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

Bingo!:icon_smile_wink:

Rock the Cardigan, Rock the Cardigan

Am thinking up one based on a Ramones tune for my next one.

Did I mention that my wife was a bit of a punk rocker when we met?
Leather mini, two tone eye shadow. I dressed and still do like something out of OPH and/or From Here to Fraternity.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

SC_tigerfan said:


> Have you asked her what she would deem to be more appropriate items for a man your age to wear? Talk ove those things and if she proposes things that you don't like then just explain to her why you feel that way. Maybe you can come to a compromise on certain clothing items that you both agree about.


Not being married or currently having a girlfriend, I suppose my perspective is not as valuable as some others. However, after reading the first post, I had the same thought as SC_tigerfan in wondering just what your wife does want you to wear. Perhaps there are ways to compromise without comprimising your values. I do like GMC's advice of simply stating that you intend to dress like a 70 year old man, though; seems like it could stave off some unncessary comments.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

hcivic91 said:


> I'm still cracking up, good work! This is a contradiction in terms if I have ever seen one. I think one can rock a hoodie, team jersey, maybe even a pinstripe suit but a cardigan simply can not be rocked. Despite your best efforts I am sure.


i think you're right hcivic, a cardigan is pretty much unrockable.


----------



## ButchHusy (Dec 2, 2005)

Between the two of us, I am far more into clothing than she, so it really struck me as odd that she would even care what I wore or how I looked.

OldSchoolFrat, I loved the new lyrics!


----------



## stuman (Oct 6, 2005)

I'm 55 years old and have had this problem for years with various girl friends.
Sooner or later many accept and, on occasion, appreciate it. If not get a divorce.


----------



## agnash (Jul 24, 2006)

*Sweater vests are tearing us apart*

I bought my first sweater vest Wednesday. I haven't even worn it yet, but everyday I get the lecture. She is okay with OCBD, seersucker, and even bow ties. She is encouraging me to try bow ties, but the sweater vest has become an issue.

I swear, Bertie had it easier with Jeeves.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

I showed up for our first date wearing a suit. So my wife was well aware of my preexisting condition.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

agnash said:


> I bought my first sweater vest Wednesday. I haven't even worn it yet, but everyday I get the lecture. She is okay with OCBD, seersucker, and even bow ties. She is encouraging me to try bow ties, but the sweater vest has become an issue.
> 
> I swear, Bertie had it easier with Jeeves.


What color is it?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> Bingo!:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Rock the Cardigan, Rock the Cardigan
> 
> ...


The OPH Took My Baby Away?


----------



## DixieTrad (Dec 9, 2006)

*"Compromise"*

A possible compromise might be mixing your hard-core trad items with some of the more updated traditional / British inspired clothing from Polo/Ralph Lauren and like-minded clothiers. I have straddled this line for many years, and enjoy the look. I agree with the suggestion about spread collars, and would also suggest contrasting collars and cuffs, some pleats (forward only), and neckwear that, while within traditional parameters, is a bit more colorful.

My wife of 16+ years has learned to appreciate not only the look of my "southern trad" attire, but also the value of a wardrobe that never looks out of place, is always "in style", and demands much less from the checking account over the long haul. Be patient with yours!


----------



## Pgolden (May 13, 2006)

DixieTrad said:


> A possible compromise might be mixing your hard-core trad items with some of the more updated traditional / British inspired clothing from Polo/Ralph Lauren and like-minded clothiers. I have straddled this line for many years, and enjoy the look. I agree with the suggestion about spread collars, and would also suggest contrasting collars and cuffs, some pleats (forward only), and neckwear that, while within traditional parameters, is a bit more colorful.
> 
> My wife of 16+ years has learned to appreciate not only the look of my "southern trad" attire, but also the value of a wardrobe that never looks out of place, is always "in style", and demands much less from the checking account over the long haul. Be patient with yours!


 This is pretty good advice, but if not inclined in this direction there is always the "Yes, dear." "Yes, dear," can be used by husbands (and I suppose, wives) whenever a comment is made that the other greets with less than good cheer. Sometimes you can even lean over and kiss your wife's cheek before or after saying it. Then you can go on wearing whatever you like, and in time, the message will be received.


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

While you would do well to ignore your wife and stick with the style you have chosen, I do not encourage anyone here to perpetuate the idea that the Trad style is an old man style. It was at its most popular in the 50s and so those who wear it now because they wore it then are getting old, but that doesnt make it an old man style.

Don't lend credence to accusations of being an old man, and bring the youthfulness back to trad that it deserves.

Also, I would not go with the cardigans just now, nor the sweater vests. These, especially the cardigan say old, or at least middle-aged man in a way a sack or a bowtie doesn't, even on a good looking guy. Several young men in my age group (21-30) wear bowties and many wear oxford button downs with great regularity and none of us get old man monikurs bestowed upon us. However, adding in the cardigan might just do it, so until the Dean Martin golf and cocktails era returns (if ever) I keep any cardigans I have in the closet.


Also like Dixie's "yes dear" advice.


----------



## gtguyzach (Nov 18, 2006)

Add me to the list of the accused. Mine has been a gradual change for the most part and I think it is a little more exaggerated because of my age (22). I still get the grief whenever a more significant or unusual purchase is made.

I think she is slowly adjusting and getting used to it though. I really think the main issue she had was that I was dressing better than her! I have since explained to her that I in no way expect her to dress a certain way and that she should wear whatever she feels comfortable in. We don't always "match" as a couple as she would say but I could care less.

One of her favorite things to do now is point out an older, nicely dressed gentleman that she might happen to see and say "See, that's you in a few years." I always respond, "I know and I'm happy."

Key for me is keeping the transition somewhat slow but still very steady. I'm really not sure what she'll do this summer though when the real fun stuff will be worn.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

*Are we ready, Music lovers?*

To the tune of the Ramones, "Lobotomy" Yelling works better than singing. Go and bang your head along with me now! "Trad ah lee" and hit the, "UH" hard! Make the Rocker in the cubi next to you scared.

A 1,2,3,4!!!!

Trad-uh-Lee, Trad-uh-Lee, Trad-uh-Lee, Trad-uh-Lee! 
OPH did a number on me
Now I am a real Preppie
Guess I'll have to break the news
that I got no spread collar to lose
All the girls are in love with me
I'm a middle age Trad-uh-Lee
Brooks and Brothers are after me
OPH keeps me happy
Now I guess I'll have to tell 'em 
That fashion with me just aint sellin'
Look like I got a Ph. d
Elbow patches on my jacket
Real shirt buttons on my placket
All the girls are in love with me
I'm a middle age Trad-uh-lee.


----------



## Tom72 (May 8, 2006)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> Wifey really don't like it!
> Rock the Cardigan, Rock the Cardigan!
> 
> Wifey called on her girlfriends
> ...


Oooooh that is good. I'll be singing it the rest of the day. But don't you have to be a geezer to remember that tune? Now, where did I put my dentures....?


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*This cardigan bashing has gotten out of hand*

Look at the cover of Frank Sinatra's "Nice and Easy," then come back and tell me that cardigans are by definition fuddy-duddy. Look at any picture of Johnny Hartman wearing a cardigan and try to tell yourself that cardigans cannot be cool.

I have one cardigan, a charcoal wool number, that I've worn for years with button-downs and odd trousers, and I'm telling you it is not an-old-man-with-crumbs-on-his-lapel look, nor does it conjure up images of Mr. Rogers. A cardigan is great lounge wear. It isn't for dressing up too much.

If you are wearing a cardigan two times two big you are going to give the impression of a man whose advanced age has begun to shrink him, and yes, maybe you will look a tad out of sorts. So just have a sweater that fits.

Let's not kill the cardigans off just yet, fellas.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

Photos of me, literally, rocking the sweater vest:


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

Again I think the most important thing here is to refuse to even acknowledge that this look is "old," rather than saying "great, because I want to look like an old man." Re-assert the youthfulness of your style.

As for cardigans, they are decidedly fogey-esque at the moment. You can tell because the other subgroup who wear them are the emo kids.

By continuing to acknowledge the style as an old man style rather than revival of a style the old men starting wearing when they were young, you leave the door wide open for continued criticisms of trad as the style of choice of the flatulant Princeton septegenerian



Coolidge24 said:


> While you would do well to ignore your wife and stick with the style you have chosen, I do not encourage anyone here to perpetuate the idea that the Trad style is an old man style. It was at its most popular in the 50s and so those who wear it now because they wore it then are getting old, but that doesnt make it an old man style.
> 
> Don't lend credence to accusations of being an old man, and bring the youthfulness back to trad that it deserves.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

ButchHusy said:


> As I have gotten more and more into Trad clothing my wife says I am looking more and more like an old man due to the clothes. Here are the offending items.
> OCBDs - with or without ties
> V-neck sweater vests
> Tweed coats
> ...


When I bought my first Filson jacket, my Wife declared "you look like an old man in that jacket!". I answered with a question, "Have you ever seen a cold, wet old man?" She said, "No." And I said, "There's a reason for that." 

Good luck, you will need it!


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm with Cooly on this. Don't even concede that the clothes are "old mannish". George Peppard, for example, started out a trad's trad, and only morphed into the leader of The A-Team later in life. 

Seriously though, there are some things you can do to make trad less "old man". 

You can make more use of color, going for a bit more Ben Silver than O'Connels. 

Ditch cardigans. My younger brother is the only person under 50 that I know who actually looks good in cardigans. He is also a phenomenal athlete who has Calvin Klien model looks. Where I make cardigans look dumpy, he rocks them.

Go for lighter shoes. My girlfriend, who is very much into "fashion"(Hermes, Chanel, etc.), and I (who wears mostly inherited or thrifted clothes) have come to a comprimise on shoes. Other than one pair of walking shoes with a lug sole and bean boots, I wear sleeker shoes--boat shoes, canoe mocs, and leather soled bals (rather than rubber soled bluchers) than I did previously. The overall effect is still very trad, but looks much less "fuddy duddy". 

I also think personality and bearing have a lot to do with it. Not that you are a snooze, but if you carry yourself as a lively and engaging person, no one will ever think of you as "old man". 

There are other things you can do to look young and 'trad', but some on this forum may find them beyond the pale. I found that a pair of good well worn jeans, a much loved OCBD in pink or white, a motif belt, some canoe mocs and saturday morning stubble always gave me much luck on saturday nights.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Gee, I just like to wear what I like to wear. Sicnce finding this forum and refining my style so that I am confident in my choices, I am not concerned with other's opinions of my clothing, even that of my wife. She thinks I'm a bit 'obsessive' about my clothing and shoes, but she does like my style. 

It helps that her dad (a very well respected Gentleman) is also Trad and quietly 'obsessive' about his clothes. I enjoyed discussing his custom OCBDs and size 14A Alden 986s with him at Christmas. I sent him the Andover Shop catalog after I got back.


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

You think that's bad -- my wife says I _am_ an old man.


----------



## GMC (Nov 8, 2006)

*Ye God the cardigan-bashing continues*

It's down to the way you carry yourself and wear it. I stick by my earlier post: Sinatra, et al, may not have been Trad, but they wore cardigans with a casual swagger that just killed.

I'll be damned if I'm ditching my charcoal house-and-pub cardigan. I get nothing but compliments on it, btw.

God only knows what pain the young folk must face when they wear bow ties. Actually, I know, too (and I am far from God-like): probably the same agita I got when I wore bows in my 20s. Tell 'em to go scratch when they make jokes. Trying to tell them that "this is the new 'youthfulness,' and it's called Trad' is not going to convert the unitiated."


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

GMC said:


> It's down to the way you carry yourself and wear it. I stick by my earlier post: Sinatra, et al, may not have been Trad, but they wore cardigans with a casual swagger that just killed.
> 
> I'll be damned if I'm ditching my charcoal house-and-pub cardigan. I get nothing but compliments on it, btw.
> 
> God only knows what pain the young folk must face when they wear bow ties. Actually, I know, too (and I am far from God-like): probably the same agita I got when I wore bows in my 20s. Tell 'em to go scratch when they make jokes. Trying to tell them that "this is the new 'youthfulness,' and it's called Trad' is not going to convert the unitiated."


I don't think anyone's made a joke about my bowties yet.

I never tell them it's the 'new youthfulness'

And I never tell them it's called 'trad'

In the rare occasion I have gotten any old man comments I say 'this isn't old man' very simply.

I suspect ultimately all I can say is, if people are knocking you for the style, either you can't pull it off because it looks fake on you, or you need to tell the naysayers where to stick it.


----------



## hcivic91 (Aug 29, 2006)

No sooner than I spoke did I see a guy rocking a cardigan. He was in the office dressed casually: Flannel pants, cut-away collar, huge windsor knot and a tight fitting cardigan. It boarderd between trendy and smart, but decent look.

***

A friend also sent me this quote about sweater vests which I thought I would share:

Life vests protect you from drowning, bulletproof vests protect you from getting shot, and sweater vests protect you from pretty girls.


----------



## The Wife (Feb 4, 2006)

People who go out on the town in what amounts to pyjamas (the "young" and their emulators) have no business condemning the cardigan for any reason whatsoever.


----------



## crs (Dec 30, 2004)

The Wife said:


> People who go out on the town in what amounts to pyjamas (the "young" and their emulators) have no business condemning the cardigan for any reason whatsoever.


Old people are going to find it very difficult to read your posts if you keep using smaller type than the rest of us.


----------



## OldSkoolFrat (Jan 5, 2007)

The Wife said:


> People who go out on the town in what amounts to pyjamas (the "young" and their emulators) have no business condemning the cardigan for any reason whatsoever.


If it was good enough for Grandad, it's good enough for me.
--Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Lookingforaclue (Nov 10, 2005)

ButchHusy said:


> As I have gotten more and more into Trad clothing my wife says I am looking more and more like an old man due to the clothes. Here are the offending items.
> OCBDs - with or without ties
> V-neck sweater vests
> Tweed coats
> ...


Trade her for an older model?

Seriously ...
it would do no harm to reflect her preferences when you are with her, especially if it makes her feel that her opinions matter to you. Other events ... rust away old man.

SRW


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

OldSkoolFrat said:


> Bingo!:icon_smile_wink:
> 
> Rock the Cardigan, Rock the Cardigan
> 
> ...


How about "I'm a trad dresser" sung to the tune of "Outsider"? Or "Your hubby is a trad wearer" to the tune of "Sheena Is a Punk Rocker"?

The Ramones had their own private "trad" thing going, as they did have the "Ramones uniform." The late Johnny (may God rest his soul) was known as the dress-code enforcer. Johnny knew how to take care of business in more ways than one.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

tsweetland said:


> i think you're right hcivic, a cardigan is pretty much unrockable.


I'm not always a fan of some of PRL's trendier looks, but Ralph can make practically anything rockable. 

There are some cardigans shown on the PRL web site, but I couldn't get them to paste into the forum (they're all Flash animations or something).


----------



## Flashy (Mar 15, 2006)

*Cardigan fashion*

Towards the end of Casino Roylae, Daniel Craig wearins a slim-looking black cardigan that's definitely doesn't scream "old man."

Also, I was recently in Barnes and Noble, and saw that GQ has declared that cardigans are fashionabe again.


----------



## MrRogers (Dec 10, 2005)

Cardigan sweaters are great pieces that are certainly not "fogey" IF they are worn properly. Tight (slim) fit is a MUST, any baggy cardigan makes you look like you are on your way to the park to feed the pigeons. Second it needs to hit you right at your waistline. Rolling the bottom under and blousing it out is not a good look. Anyone who deems all cardigans old-man-wear simply does not know how to wear it. Sorry if I come across a bit harsh but to see some who wear those ridicoulous bowties bashing cardigan sweaters as fogey wear is laughable. 

MrR


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Cardigan
It's my wife and it's my life...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

MrRogers said:


> Cardigan sweaters are great pieces that are certainly not "fogey" IF they are worn properly. Tight (slim) fit is a MUST, any baggy cardigan makes you look like you are on your way to the park to feed the pigeons. Second it needs to hit you right at your waistline. Rolling the bottom under and blousing it out is not a good look. Anyone who deems all cardigans old-man-wear simply does not know how to wear it. Sorry if I come across a bit harsh but to see some who wear those ridicoulous bowties bashing cardigan sweaters as fogey wear is laughable.
> 
> MrR


What if one wears bows and cardigans? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Patrick06790 said:


> Cardigan
> It's my wife and it's my life...


Car...di...gan, will be the death of me...

Brian


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Car...di...gan, will be the death of me...
> 
> Brian


'Cause when the argyle begins to flow
And I tie on another bow...


----------



## Coolidge24 (Mar 21, 2005)

MrRogers said:


> Cardigan sweaters are great pieces that are certainly not "fogey" IF they are worn properly. Tight (slim) fit is a MUST, any baggy cardigan makes you look like you are on your way to the park to feed the pigeons. Second it needs to hit you right at your waistline. Rolling the bottom under and blousing it out is not a good look. Anyone who deems all cardigans old-man-wear simply does not know how to wear it. Sorry if I come across a bit harsh but to see some who wear those ridicoulous bowties bashing cardigan sweaters as fogey wear is laughable.
> 
> MrR


HAHAHA, I guess we'll always be on opposite sides on this one.

I agree with you that a slim fit would look un-fogey, but then to me it says "emo" and needs to be accompanied with some thick "psuedo-intellectual" glasses, and a trip to buy some tapes at the used record store. Or Duckie in Pretty in Pink.

Nothing at all wrong with being that guy, but it wouldn't work for me.

I guess I must run in circles where bowties are considered to be okay. I have caught some heat for them in other environments but in college and since they've been objects of interest. Women want to mess with them and watch you tie them, guys are impressed that you tied it yourself and ask you to teach them. And in law school you find some other bowtie fans which leads, I suppose, to some sense of community the first time a reception occurs and 5-10 people in bows show up.


----------



## Tradical (Dec 17, 2006)

I just keep insisting that the old men are copying _my_ style.


----------



## In medio stat virtus (Jan 3, 2006)

I like cardigans too. Rex Harrison looks good in it, but then it might well re-inforce the looking old thing: https://www.imdb.com/gallery/mptv/1281/3604-29.jpg.html

Note how the handkerchief is used as a sort of pocket square. There is a better view of it in the movie but I did not find it on the web.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Flashy said:


> Also, I was recently in Barnes and Noble, and saw that GQ has declared that cardigans are fashionabe again.


Whew! GQ says it's okay! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

It could be worse. People could be complaining we dress like old ladies.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Patrick06790 said:


> It could be worse. People could be complaining we dress like old ladies.


Patrick: I think that might be on another forum?? (wink, wink)


----------



## shang (May 9, 2008)

Well it's sort of true. Try not to wear sweater vests and put on some collared t- shirts that are plaid and some long sleeve multi plaid shirts. Thats what I wear. See the one on my display picture? that is the shirt I have. I wear it almost every single day. but I do wash it a lot though.


----------



## shang (May 9, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> It could be worse. People could be complaining we dress like old ladies.


Old ladies have women styled clothes and pants, and dresses. And besides if you were going to dress like a women, you would have to have bras. Which I would rather stick to being a man instead of someone else..


----------



## shang (May 9, 2008)

KentW said:


> I'm not always a fan of some of PRL's trendier looks, but Ralph can make practically anything rockable.
> 
> There are some cardigans shown on the PRL web site, but I couldn't get them to paste into the forum (they're all Flash animations or something).


What a good shirt, you might not want to wear the sweater vest. the shirt itself is good. And if you were to ride your bike or what so ever, you would have to wash that shirt more. Because of how much men perspire a lot.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

shang said:


> And besides if you were going to dress like a women, you would have to have bras.


Obviously you are a young guy who wasn't around in the 60's. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## deanayer (Mar 30, 2008)

try this, go buy a garish Robert Graham shirt with mismatched inner cuff and collar materials - preferably something in a giant paisley and add a pair of wildly overpriced "7 for all man kind" jeans, give her the combined $700 bill and tell her that after you wear this once and its been seen it cant be worn with anything else and its a throw away as opposed to the components of a wardrobe you wear. You might also just point out what all her friends husbands are wearing as the shuffle around looking like animated laundry baskets and and see if she doesn't get over it.


----------

